# to officially declare



## Setwale_Charm

Hoi!

I have been unable to locate my Dutch dictionary for 3 days, and cannot find a decent online one, therefore, you, Nederlandstaalige foreros, will have to do the job.
Can anybody tell me the Dutch for: _warlord_, _to officially declare, to part/separate (of people)_?


----------



## jazyk

Warlord - krijgsheer.
Officially declare - officieel aangeven.
Part/separate (if you mean two people go separate ways) - van elkaar gaan, scheiden.

If you gave us more context, maybe we could provide more accurate translations.


----------



## Jeedade

Setwale_Charm said:


> Nederlandstaalige foreros


Just a small correction, we would be Nederlandst*a*lige foreros ...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Heel veel dank aan jullie beide. Hopelijk zullen jullie, de Nederlandst*a*lige, mijn tikfout een schone dag vergeten.


----------



## optimistique

jazyk said:


> Warlord - krijgsheer.
> Officially declare - officieel aangeven.
> Part/separate (if you mean two people go separate ways) - van elkaar gaan, scheiden.
> 
> If you gave us more context, maybe we could provide more accurate translations.


 
To part/separate = *uit* elkaar gaan

Maybe 'van elkaar gaan' is regional, but I don't know it. Also *scheiden* is only possible after a marriage, it's uniquely 'to divorce'.


----------



## optimistique

Setwale_Charm said:


> Heel veel dank aan jullie beide. Hopelijk zullen jullie, de Nederlandst*a*lige, mijn tikfout een schone dag vergeten.


 
If you don't mind, it's: _aan jullie beide*n* ._Because it refers to persons + it is not an adjective here. For the same reason it's: _de Nederlandstalige*n*_ (which is here a noun)
Also "een schone dag" cannot really be used, maar we zullen het je zeker vergeven en ook vergeten


----------



## jippie

Ik ben niet zeker, maar de Vlamingen gebruiken wellicht wel _een *schone *dag? _ In het Nederlands van Nederland zou het _een *mooie *dag_ zijn.


----------



## jazyk

> Also *scheiden* is only possible after a marriage, it's uniquely 'to divorce'.


I know, that's why I asked for more context.


----------



## Touse

Hallo, 

Een kleine aanvulling. If the phrase *to officially declare* is used in conjunction with the word *war* - as in, _to officially declare war to_ - then the translation would be "(officieel) de oorlog verklaren aan".

Edit to add: On another note. It is possible to use the verb *scheiden* in conjunction with people when it is used as a _transitive_ verb. Bijvoorbeeld, in de betekenis "uit elkaar halen".To give a few examples: 

1.You can seperate people with blue eyes from those with green eyes. Je kan mensen met blauwe ogen scheiden van die met groene ogen. 
2.You can seperate a boy from his mother. Je kan een jongen van zijn moeder scheiden. The last example is a bit stilted but nevertheless "_passable_" Dutch. 

Touse


----------



## optimistique

jippie said:


> Ik ben niet zeker, maar de Vlamingen gebruiken wellicht wel _een *schone *dag? _In het Nederlands van Nederland zou het _een *mooie *dag_ zijn.


 
Maar dat is het probleem niet. Volgens mij kun je iemand ook geen 'mooie dag' vergeten. Het zou dan minstens "*op *een mooie dag" moeten zijn, maar dat zeg je niet in het Nederlands (ik denk zelfs niet in België, maar dat weet ik verder niet zeker). Je zegt gewoon "ooit" (someday).


----------

